# Pre contest cycle! 8 weeks out need input



## Jt123 (Apr 10, 2012)

what up everyone..25 yrs old. 5'7. 8.6%bf. 178-180lbs

this is my first contest and i am 8 weeks out this past saturday. i have been on 300mg test prop for 4 weeks and as of last monday incorporated 25mg proviron and 180mg tren acetate.
starting 6 weeks out (in 2 weeks) i will throw in 50mg oral winstrol and up my tren to 240mg a week along until the show
3 weeks out i will drop the test prop and up winny to 75mg and proviron to 50mg..layout looks like this

week 12 being contest week:

1-9 test prop 300mg
4-9 25mg proviron 9-12 50mg proviron
4-8 180mg tren ace 8-12 240mg tren ace
6-9 50mg oral winny 9-12 75mg oral winny
1-8 aromasin 12.5mg eod. 9-12 25mg ed
also finishing up a 2 week run of clen tomorrow..
anything i should tweak or add? i wann stay conservative with the tren
thanks guys


----------



## GFR (Apr 10, 2012)

Where are your pics?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Apr 10, 2012)

GFR needs new LHJO material


----------



## overburdened (Apr 11, 2012)

Jt123 said:


> what up everyone..25 yrs old. 5'7. 8.6%bf. 178-180lbs
> 
> this is my first contest and i am 8 weeks out this past saturday. i have been on 300mg test prop for 4 weeks and as of last monday incorporated 25mg proviron and 180mg tren acetate.
> starting 6 weeks out (in 2 weeks) i will throw in 50mg oral winstrol and up my tren to 240mg a week along until the show
> ...



looks good, but i would switch to inj winny 3-5wks out... oral winny hits the liver and causes igf1 release(makes you hold water....also, i would run nolva and letro into the show(it'll dry you out better than asin...don't forget the diuretics..demadex is better than lazix, as you will cramp less and pull less muscle water..I theoretically used 10m,g lasix with 10mg demadex fri night, also, for carb deplete(last week) i used diazide 50mg day1, 7 day 2, 100day3, etc..up by 25mg til show)..spares potassium but slowly dries you out so you don't have to take a ton of the lasix and demadex night before....if you can get your hands on aminoglutethiamide(and know how to use it)  will make all the diff in the world...


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Apr 11, 2012)

what are you taking to get rid of the excess water?


----------



## Jt123 (Apr 11, 2012)

overburdened said:


> looks good, but i would switch to inj winny 3-5wks out... oral winny hits the liver and causes igf1 release(makes you hold water....also, i would run nolva and letro into the show(it'll dry you out better than asin...don't forget the diuretics..demadex is better than lazix, as you will cramp less and pull less muscle water..I theoretically used 10m,g lasix with 10mg demadex fri night, also, for carb deplete(last week) i used diazide 50mg day1, 7 day 2, 100day3, etc..up by 25mg til show)..spares potassium but slowly dries you out so you don't have to take a ton of the lasix and demadex night before....if you can get your hands on aminoglutethiamide(and know how to use it) will make all the diff in the world...


did not know that about oral winny..thanks for the heads up..i already have oral winny on hand though so idk if i wann fork over the extra $$ for injectable winny...still undecided which diuretic to take. still a little scared to be honest as i know they are extremely dangerous


----------



## Jt123 (Apr 11, 2012)

SUPERFLY1234 said:


> what are you taking to get rid of the excess water?



50mg of proviron and 25mg aromasin..still conteplating on the diuretics


----------



## overburdened (Apr 11, 2012)

If you can get 21 10mg halo(3/day last week) would help... in that case you could cut oral winny down to 25mg/day,  I would add 10mg/day of nolva also, up to last two weeks... then go 20mg/day for last two weeks... seriously bro, you need a diuretic...  if you don't dry out, it don't matter how lean you are(you won't look as good on stage as you can)...a 'fairly safe' regimen of diuretic could be diazide(last- week, starting sunday before the show(this is also when you want to start carb depleting)25mg/day sun, mon, tue, wed...50mg/day thurs, fri, sat...if you are really worried stay away from lasix and do either 10mg or 20mg demadex fri(around 6pm...unless you are weighing in fri and need to push it to make weight... in that case, post and we can guide you a little....) demadex is generally a little easier on potassium depletion... it is still a loop diuretic(meaning it is not potassium sparing), but it's a little easier on you than lasix(usually)...you can take 10mg to start and evaluate at 10pm, take another 10mg then if you think you need it....

a trick to pulling water is to put legs up/feet up on the wall as you lay on bed(you won't get much sleep fri night cause you'll be peeing ALL night!!!!!!!)...but you will come in super grainy and dry(as long as you're lean(3.5% or less)


----------



## overburdened (Apr 11, 2012)

and the proviron will help tons too....I would up the proviron to 100-150 last 2 weeks too....


----------



## Grozny (Apr 12, 2012)

Jt123 said:


> what up everyone..25 yrs old. 5'7. 8.6%bf. 178-180lbs
> 
> this is my first contest and i am 8 weeks out this past saturday. i have been on 300mg test prop for 4 weeks and as of last monday incorporated 25mg proviron and 180mg tren acetate.
> starting 6 weeks out (in 2 weeks) i will throw in 50mg oral winstrol and up my tren to 240mg a week along until the show
> ...




In all of my pre contest cycles for preventing water retention I include  Vitamin C 500mg x6 daily also I add  40mg per day of nolva (morning and nigh) in the last 2 weeks. It does work quite well.


----------



## Jt123 (Apr 12, 2012)

Grozny said:


> In all of my pre contest cycles for preventing water retention I include Vitamin C 500mg x6 daily also I add  40mg per day of nolva (morning and nigh) in the last 2 weeks. It does work quite well.



i supplement with 1g vit c preworkout and 1g post workout along with 500mg before bed
why do you guys recommend nolva so much? just curious, i have 25 20mg tabs i could use..
im also doing .5mg caber e3d if that matters


----------



## Grozny (Apr 12, 2012)

nolva is less "harsher" on the cardiovascular system compared to AI.


----------



## OnPoint88 (May 29, 2012)

I think more vets would give some vital input if you posted some pics.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (May 29, 2012)

For everyone suggesting Nolva I could be wrong but I believe I read somewhere that Nolvadex reacts badly with an AAS with 19-nor such as tren but I could be mistaking what I read this was a while ago.


----------

